# Wind Trio



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice melody, I have one "remark" I think it's the flute is a bit to close to for comforting the ears.


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you Pugg!


----------

